
How to Create Data-Driven User Interfaces in Vue - sparso
https://blog.rangle.io/how-to-create-data-driven-user-interfaces-in-vue/
======
sloxy
comment not related to this article but more of a comment on data-driven user
interfaces in general.

Building simplistic data driven UIs is (relatively) simple.

However, the issues arise as these get more complex. Instead of just needing
to understand a thing, you now need to understand the engine which builds that
thing.

Looking at the react community where the new hotness is also data driven
everything. UI definition (incl. CSS) all now detailed in JSON(which each
original author custom builds), a lot of time without constraints(..'cos
flexibility)

Building a data driven anything without having a very strong focus on debug-
ability right from the get go is doomed to fail.

------
hermanya
Very insightful tutorial, thank you Evan

